# In advertising..........



## RCastillo (Jan 21, 2003)

Should it be in ones own name to market themselves, or the name of the organization?

Which would be the best draw?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2003)

it depends.

which has the bigger draw?

What is the rep of the organization?  

Who is your target audience?


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *it depends.
> 
> which has the bigger draw?
> ...



I think the rep of the Tracy organization is good, but these people are goofy here, many have never heard of ED Parker, or Al Tracy, they only know of TKD. Ilive in the sticks, so to speak. This place is only good for Spring Break, when the animals come out from school.

I'm looking for 14 years, on up, only.

Thanks


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 22, 2003)

Not that I know a lot about advertising but, if you don't think the name (ie Tracy Kenpo) is gonna sell your product they you should word your advertisement so that it is heavy on the advantages of training in the martial arts.

ie street awareness, self defence, fitness, disipline etc....

Just my 2cents

Dot


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2003)

Good points.

If your target audience couldn't tell Al Tracy from Al Gore, name based advertizing might not be the way to go. Focus on the benifits or on the positive aspects of your school, without running down the competition.

A sample ad might be :

John Smith, local rep for ABC Organization is now offering
Program X at his school in anywhere.
With program X you will achieve (verifiable results listing)

Call us now to reserve your spot in this limited time offer!



With this, you mention your name and organization and school, but focus on the benifits of the program.  Push the benifits, but include the name.

Make sure to include full contact information with the ad, and proof read it repeatedly.  It sucks when you discover theres a typo in the phone number....heh.



:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 11, 2003)

Does anyone do this. A picture and list of students who were promoted for the month. I know are paper will do it, for free. Do you think this is cheesy and how well do you think it works to get students in?
Bob:asian:


----------



## lvwhitebir (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Does anyone do this. A picture and list of students who were promoted for the month. I know are paper will do it, for free. Do you think this is cheesy and how well do you think it works to get students in?
> Bob:asian: *



I personally don't do this.  I do know that you should carefully consider it if it's kids.  You are providing a picture and name to match.  IMO that helps child predators.  A list of just names with no indication of age would probably work great.

This would work great with the image of your school and help boost your students morale.  Gosh, now I should start thinking about it.

WhiteBirch


----------

